# Places To 'rest' Overnight On Long East Coast Drives....



## sptddog

We're heading to Gatlinburg, TN this summer for a week and staying at the Yogi Campground. It's about 12 hours from our Reading, PA locale, and I'm looking to leave early evening after a nap, and then drive until I can't safely do so (either I or my DH), or about half way and then find a place to either camp for the night, or a place to pull over (rest stop?) and just go back to the camper and sleep for 5-6 hours and then get on the road again. I'd prefer to just do a rest stop concept (because I don't want to take the time to really spend time getting in and out of a campground) - kids in their bunks, and us on the dinette, so we don't really HAVE to put out slides if we can't, or if we can, we only have to put out the dinette. I don't need hookups etc as I assume we'll only be there a few hours - we'll have enough light off the truck battery for what we'll need. It's summer, and nighttime, so hoping again that we won't need air for that short time.

Can anyone recommend a way to do this and maybe some places Virginia and on down that might work for this? We'd likely take I81S for almost the whole way. Is a rest stop or a Walmart a good option?

TIA!


----------



## rsm7

I can't recommend a spot for you but we have slept in rest areas and trucks stops for the last two years and quite frankly it sucks. Even if you don't need your AC it is very noisy with the windows open. Cars and trucks coming and going and noise from the highway. We did this for the last time in August. And if it is warm then that just adds to the discomfort. Could be more tolerable if you have a generator. Not to mention I don't feel safe to be honest. I'll add that I am a truck driver and alot of creeps and prostitutes are known to hang out at both truck stops and rest ares. They may approach you with a question or offer but usually go away quickly if you're not interested. It doesn't bother me when I'm by myself but I don't want to subject my family to that. If you are traveling during the week these places are usually filled up by 11PM with truckers. There's not enough truck parking and that's why you see them sleeping on highway ramps. On a weekend you should be OK. From now on my plan is to find a state park close to the highway and just plug in for the night. They are usually pretty cheap to stay at. A pull through would be ideal but I'll disconnect if I have to. The extra time it takes me will be worth it to just relax and unwind in comfort. I am on vacation after all.


----------



## Lad79der

Let us know how the trips turns out, because we are going from Bucks County to Louisville KY for the week and might be traveling the same route.

Our plan, tentatively, was to go out 76 to Washington, PA and either stay at the KOA or the walmart parking lot.

That will get us 1/2 way there. The other half will be the drive from Wash,PA to KY... about 6 hours for each leg of the trip.


----------



## Y-Guy

What you are describing is overnight at WalMart or Wally Docking. Not all WalMarts allow it due to city laws, but those that do it's very convenient. What's asked by those that do it frequently is to check with the manager on duty on arrival, pull in and stay the night, no awnings, jacks, etc. Park away from the store, you'll almost always find others doing the same thing and be courteous to other shoppers. If you see truckers there it's a good idea to avoid parking close as they fire up the trucks VERY early in the morning or run them for hours while they rest. If you need supplies, go in and shop to support the store. We do this at time on one of our regular runs when we don't get out of town until 4PM, we crash about 11 and we're up and on the road before 8AM.

Camping World is another place that allows this.


----------



## Snow

Check out Flying J truck stops .. they have a complete section dedicated to RV overnites


----------



## sptddog

Thanks - I found some reports that a few walmarts by Roanoke, VA (which is 6ish hours for us) allow overnight parking, and that there is also a Cracker Barrel in that area that promotes it (which I found right on their website). I'm leaning toward Cracker Barrel if it 'looks' suitable when we arrive - then we can sleep, get up, eat a nice meal for breakfast, let the kids play/shop a bit, and get back on the road.

Thanks for the inputs!!!


----------



## Lad79der

Cracker Barrel would make for a great overnight stop!


----------



## Y-Guy

CB is great if you can, the ones I've been by had smaller lots so could fill up but this time of year I don't think it would be a huge problem. Have a back up just in case.


----------



## Sayonara

We have recently started to stop at Cracker Barrels and Walmarts as needed. Have not had a problem yet and been pleasantly surprised at how convenient it has been.

DT


----------



## Braggus

I know this is an old post but found a nice website that lists overnight parking....

Overnight


----------



## sptddog

Thanks for the link! We leave tomorrow, so this is just in time to have a few tidbits in our pocket! Right now I have some Pilot/Flying J stops mapped, and some Cracker Barrel/Walmarts mapped, and I'll just see what is where as I get tired. I'll check out this link too!


----------

